# Bluetooth Cuts out during call



## Evofire (Oct 3, 2013)

So not matter if I place the call VIA the steering wheel controls, or use my phone, lately the bluetooth has been making the call, and then cutting off 5-10 seconds later. The call is still active on the phone, but its not using bluetooth through the car anymore. When this happens, The phone still says its connected to bluetooth but its not functioning through the car. Sometimes, a minute or two later it will reconnect and come back to bluetooth, sometimes it won't.

Things I have done/know.

its not the phone as it does it with every phone i have tried.

i have deleted/unpaired/forgotten all setting in both the car and the phones, and it still does it. 

if i make a call via onstar, all is fine call is 100% and fine. 

if i get an incoming call, my phone will ring 4 or 5 times before the bluetooth in the car start ringing. 


HELP....I dont wanna go to the dealership!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

It sounds like the Bluetooth call module radio is failing. This radio is embedded in the OnStar module in the dash.


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

what phone are using?


----------



## las2fall (Sep 24, 2014)

Obermd is correct. Sounds like something in the module. Unless you have an iPhone. iPhones and GM radios don't really get along. Some people. Mostly GMC Terrain owners get incredibly upset whenever a salesman or us technicians tell them that their phones work work. So gm built a website for looking up your year make and model of gm product. To see if your carrier manufacturer of phone and model of phone will work through Bluetooth. Usually whenever we have blue tooth concerns at work. There 3 things that could be wrong. -the phone. 
-the module 
-the driver


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi Evofire,

We're sorry to hear of the difficulties that you have been experiencing with your Bluetooth. We understand that you are trying to find a fix for this concern on this forum. Feel free to send us a private message with your VIN and we will contact our internal resource to try to find a resolution. We hope to hear from you soon!

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Is there any kind of updated software for the phone?

Could you try another phone by any chance and see if that works with the car any better?


----------



## Evofire (Oct 3, 2013)

its not the phone....does it with every phone. im taking the car in friday to have it looked at, as well as the transmission. i get heavy vibes when stopped at idle unless car is in nuetral. then no vibes at all.


----------



## Evofire (Oct 3, 2013)

HOLY LATE UPDATE..

they reflashed something, and this hasnt happened ever since.


----------

